# BroPlus



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, I am using a really old program called BroPlus as a database browser. It is DOS based. It is working just fine... No problems except that when I open BroPlus on any XP machine, it shows the CPU maxed out. Everything runs fine in BroPlus with no lag at all, but if I try to do anything else in Windows while BroPlus is running, it all runs really really slow. Any body have any ideas of why this would cause the CPU to max out like that? Or any ideas of how to stop it from doing that? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 31, 2006)

oooh, I've heard of this sort of thing before... back in the win95 days.

some programming techniques were used when dos was more of a 'whatever-program-is-running-is-all-i(as a programmer)-have-to-worry-about' thing, and some programmers would write code in such a way that used all of a system's resources. sort of dirty, but, at the time, it helped the application run better. I'm guessing your broPlus software is written exactly like that. about 8 years ago, there was a terminal program that was sort of like 'command.com' and, if i remember right, used command.com, but forced it to think that you only had 1MB of ram, or whatever number you specified. It was really buggy, and I doubt it would run with 'cmd' and the VMs of win2k fame, but there must be similar applications today.

I'd be interested to see what you learn from the experience.

Just did a bit of research:
Not sure if this article about DosBox etc. will help, but it might.
I'd try downloading DosBox at dosbox.sourceforge.net. Or one of the other apps that the article talks about.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

That works if I access BROPLUS directly. This is a POS system and I have to launch the POS software to get to BROPLUS to edit the databases I need. I cannot just go straight to BROPLUS. DOSBOX will not run my POS software. It's a custom DOS app and really picky about how it runs. Thanks for the help though.


----------

